# Ceramic Coating newly refurbed wheels



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi all,

Just got some wheels refurbed (powdercoat) and forgot to ask whilst collecting them. Do I need to wait before ceramic coating them for any sort of "gassing out" or such like?

Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Seem to remember reading on here powder coating doesn't gas out as spraying does, due to it being baked on, but personally, I would probably wait a week or 2 just to be on safe side ? Sure someone with more knowledge will be along to contribute...

Could also be worth a call to the place that did them, to see what they say - just in case any issues down line and you need to return them...


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

When I had mine powder coated by a professional company I asked the same question & he said as soon as they’d cooled down they can be coated.

Andy


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I coating some wheels the day I collected them from the Refurbishers. No problems at all. I did a wipe down first with panel wipe.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys, I was going to ring them when they re-opened but you've all confirmed what I already thought. I'll give it a few days while some sealant is on order, wipe them down with cleanser fluid and get them coated. Thanks a lot!


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Get them coated asap. I always do. 
The baking process for powder coat is at a far higher temp than it would be for spray acrylic or oil paints, so 'gassing' is a fallacy. They are good to go once cooled.


If you can allow the ceramic layer to cure for as long as possible, before refitting and use, the all the better for its subsequent longevity.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

garycha said:


> Get them coated asap. I always do.
> The baking process for powder coat is at a far higher temp than it would be for spray acrylic or oil paints, so 'gassing' is a fallacy. They are good to go once cooled.
> 
> If you can allow the ceramic layer to cure for as long as possible, before refitting and use, the all the better for its subsequent longevity.


Brilliant, I did think it was non-existent but it's not my area of expertise so thought I'd better double check, thanks :thumb:

Yeah the wheels currently have no tyres on them and are sat in my living room while my tatty wheels are on the car so I'm not in a mega rush so they'll have plenty of curing time!

Gonna order some carbon collective platinum wheels to try


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Smanderson117 said:


> Brilliant, I did think it was non-existent but it's not my area of expertise so thought I'd better double check, thanks :thumb:
> 
> Yeah the wheels currently have no tyres on them and are sat in my living room while my tatty wheels are on the car so I'm not in a mega rush so they'll have plenty of curing time!
> 
> Gonna order some carbon collective platinum wheels to try


Am a C5 guy myself. 2 coats if enough time and product.

That'll see you through to next spring.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I was advised on here not to coat pre balancing. As a coating is effectively sacrificial, you might have issues with weights in the future.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I would get the tires mounted and balance, then coat them. There will be tire bead lubricant on the rim, and the weight will need to stick on to a bare surface if you want them to last (I’ve had weights come off from just a normal wax).


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I applied C5 to mine before fitting tyres & putting balance weights on & the weights are still stuck on & I did 2 sets at the same time.

Andy.


----------

